
Portland's Wall of Moms Joined by Dads with Leaf Blowers Against Trump's Police - DocFeind
https://truthout.org/articles/portlands-wall-of-moms-joined-by-dads-with-leaf-blowers-against-trumps-police/
======
ideals
This title is funny but it's fascinating to watch Americans now adopting the
techniques learned by Hong Kong protestors.

They've got leaf blowers, they got umbrellas, traffic cones, gas masks etc to
stop the tear gas.

~~~
richajak
Aargh, should we suggest them to use Signal or Telegram then? I can't say much
further, need to make friends and money with both countries.

We are the world....We are the children...

The world has changed a lot. I miss those innocent days.

